# How can a dog lose THIS much hair? He's going to be bald!?! Is this normal??



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

So I've heard the term "German Shedders," but this is insane.

Tucker is apparently blowing coat and I've never seen anything like this. He's not purebred, only 1/2 WGSD. For the past several days I've been taking the undercoat brush to him and I am getting enough fur to stuff 100 pillows. It just keeps coming out. From everywhere. I can't get it all out, I just eventually give up after 15-20 minutes. Then I can take my hand and run it backwards on him and more flies off. 

His brother has a completely different coat. A slick coat, more like a Lab coat. He blew some hair a few weeks back, but nothing like this. 

Tucker was outside all last winter, so it does make sense he'd have a lot more to get rid of. He lives inside now. Is it maybe that much worse because he is shedding that heavier winter coat? I am finally seeing the softer hair underneath. In sections. He actually looks pretty awful right now! Is this normal?


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

I also freaked out when Shenzi first blew out her coat. It is normal, just keep brushing...I promise he won't go bald!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I should show you pictures of Shasta looking all pretty and then pictures of how she looks now; rat like. She is shedding like mad. I can clean the fur bunnies out of her crate on a daily basis and do it all again an hour later. I cant vacuum. All the fur destroyed it. I have wait until the 1st to buy a new vacuum. Riley has a thicker coat and he's FINALLY starting to shed. Shasta seems to shed at once. Riley sheds in patches. My experience, if there's even a little bit of shepherd resemblence in the coat, expect the crazy shedding. Shasta is PB and Riley is GSD/Border collie mix. Riley doesnt shed as much the rest of the year but come spring, it seems like we're drowing in fur.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

chelle said:


> So I've heard the term "German Shedders," but this is insane.
> 
> His brother has a completely different coat. A slick coat, more like a Lab coat. He blew some hair a few weeks back, but nothing like this.
> 
> Tucker was outside all last winter, so it does make sense he'd have a lot more to get rid of. He lives inside now. Is it maybe that much worse because he is shedding that heavier winter coat? I am finally seeing the softer hair underneath. In sections. He actually looks pretty awful right now! Is this normal?


I had two brothers with completely different coats. Blowing coat like that is completely normal for Buddy. We tease everytime we brush him we get at least two more shepherds out of him. LOL


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have 3 shedding like this right at the moment I am constantly sweeping, vacuuming, and dusting.


----------



## Appaim (Mar 1, 2012)

Just want to add a quick question, How long does the heavy shedding season last? I adopted Sheba about 2 months ago, and I've probably ended up with enough hair for a couple of more GSD's (or at least a couple of pomeranians)


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Don't worry, it's normal. I know it's hard to believe a dog can lose that much hair and still have hair left on his body, but it's pretty typical, especially if the dog was outdoors all winter--he'll have a heavier coat because of that. 

Aren't these dogs part husky? That breed is no slouch for shedding, either.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

We have a shed-o-rama twice a year. It's unbeliveable how much hair you get off them...and Scarlett HATES to be brushed. I really dread when she blows her coat.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Whenever the "blowing" season ends, it can't come soon enough! I could sit next to Joey and literally pull out hair nonstop. We brush, Furminator, vacuum; rinse, repeat.


----------



## Judahsmom (Mar 2, 2011)

I have 2 WGSD and they both are shedding so much, our back yard looks more like snow covered than green grass. I could literally vacuum 3x a day for all the shedding going on. It's everywhere...on the hardwood floors, in their crates, sides of furniture, ceramic tile...everywhere! But we knew this before we got them and knew that they are big shedders and something we have to deal with on a daily basis. Just glad we have a dyson because I'm sure any other brand would have died in the first week.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

We just bought a shark, had the dyson but it needs repairs so I bought the shark till we can get it fixed. I counted yesterday, we have 6 vacuums. One dyson, one shark, 2 different sized wet dry vacs, a dirt devil, and a swiffer wet vac that vacuums the big stuff up while I swiffer mop the floor. 

I hope thats enough lol.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

15-20 mins? It takes me THREE DAYS to groom and brush this guy!

This is him *after* two days worth of hair cutting, a full bath, and probably an hour of brushing (and then another once-over when he was completely dry). And that just gets the shedding started! I have to line comb him in order to get all the bad undercoat and tangles out and that takes forever, plus he doesn't like it so I can't do it all at once. He's not a GSD though, maybe not even part GSD.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Maybe its just best to shave them right when it starts lol. This way the hair grows in normal and you dont have to worry about all the extra hair. Our house is kept at a constant 68 degrees.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Freestep said:


> Don't worry, it's normal. I know it's hard to believe a dog can lose that much hair and still have hair left on his body, but it's pretty typical, especially if the dog was outdoors all winter--he'll have a heavier coat because of that.
> 
> Aren't these dogs part husky? That breed is no slouch for shedding, either.


So maybe in years ahead, he won't shed so profusely since he won't be outside in the winter? Here's to hopeful thinking, haha. 

Yes, there's Husky in there somewhere. 

Liesje, haha - three days, holy cow. 

Ok, so sounds like we're all having fun painting our yards different fur colors. 

May this slow down soon. :laugh:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

brush your dog in all directions and see what happens.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> brush your dog in all directions and see what happens.


Oh I know what happens! Do you own a snow globe? :wild:


----------

